# Mare Squealing?



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

It means she's a mare. Probably she's in heat, they tend to be bitchy when in heat


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

^Precisely.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

She does it year round though. Because thats what I thought at first... but now I am not so sure?


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Some mares are just squealers. One pony in particular barn could blow your ear drums everytime a horse works by


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Squeals are usually 'get away from me' sounds and can be heard during pecking order 'disputes' between mares, and also to tell stallions that they are not interested in mating.


----------



## Thatgirlsacowboy (Aug 17, 2009)

Yup, you have a mare. lol


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

Just mare stuff, nothing you can do! Some mares are "vocal"!


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I am glad its not a huge deal.


----------

